# Left-handed question



## JaimeZX (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay, so I've searched some and it seems everyone does Schutzhund right-handed; dog heeling to the left, etc.

I probably know the answer to this, but you can't do everything with the dog heeling to the right, can you? 

Being left-handed, that's what I've always done with my dogs; but with a puppy on the way shortly and wanting to get into Schutzhund I'm thinking I'll have to abandon that with her. (Of course it might make it easier to walk multiple dogs to have one on each side...)

Thanks in advance,

Jim


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dog has to heel on the left. Rule, doesn't matter if you are right handed or left.


----------



## JaimeZX (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I figured. I suppose after I get her titled I can retrain her to heel on the right.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

no need to necessarily "retrain" her, imo. just add to what she knows. teach her a cross over command (to move from your left to your right, and back) so over time, she will know to heel on whichever side you indicate.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Just use a different command. This would be no different from using two different commands for formal heeling Vs. walking nicely on a walk.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

You teach a heel on the right side in Schutzhund anyway. Its just for a small part of the routine. You use the word "transport" instead of "fuss" or "heel" 

I'm left handed. Its easier to heal on the left anyway.. your "good" hand is right there with the dog. The only tough thing is throwing the dumbbell.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hunter, where in the routine do you ever do a transport with the dog on the right side of the handler???


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL I'm right handed and still can't throw the friggin dumbbell!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

:rofl:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Hunter, where in the routine do you ever do a transport with the dog on the right side of the handler???


I wasn't serious. I was implying the side transport. Because it looks like a focused heel on the right side.. its just not the handler lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Liesje said:


> LOL I'm right handed and still can't throw the friggin dumbbell!


I can throw it well with my right hand *except* over the a-frame. For some reason I always arch it like, nearly straight up and way too close to the wall. I overhand it with my left hand for that, but then you tend to really make it too far away


----------



## JaimeZX (Jun 12, 2012)

Very interesting. Thanks all!


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

JaimeZX said:


> Okay, so I've searched some and it seems everyone does Schutzhund right-handed; dog heeling to the left, etc.
> 
> I probably know the answer to this, but you can't do everything with the dog heeling to the right, can you?
> 
> ...


If you have a disability that precludes your dog walking on your right you can heel on the left side.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Good point, Fast.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I do know that last year for the FCI worlds, husband, who was 75% healed from ortho surgery, could have requested (with true medical documentation) to possible throw the dumbell from the left. Surgeon did clear him to use right arm, but did still have a loss in muscle during that time.


----------

